# My Haunt made the local paper!



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I said something about this in the Unstructured Thoughts mega-thread, but promised to start a new thread when it came out. My haunt made the local newspaper this year. I have to say that the reporter who came out did a really good job of not making me look like a jerk. Anyway, here is the article:

http://dailyhome.com/pages/full_story/push?article-Childerburg-s+-Halloween+Guy- &id=23915955

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bio, congrats on the newspaper story. Now you'll have so many visitors, you'll run out of candy!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations! Great article!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Bio, congrats on the newspaper story. Now you'll have so many visitors, you'll run out of candy!


Thank you! The only part of that article that I wish he had omitted was the "$200 worth of candy" part. I am pretty sure we're going to be swamped with visitors now. I bet I break my goal of 2,000 ToTs, though!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

fick209 said:


> Congratulations! Great article!


Thank you!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bio, better plan for more than 2000 after that article. I thought it was well rounded. (By the way my dad's name was Bill James Wilson)


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats! That's awesome, now you have lit the beacon the masses will come!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a really scary looking prop you had standing in front of the archway. Oh wait, that was YOU:googly:

Congrats on getting featured in the local paper!

Your wife and Spooky1 share the same birthday, BTW.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That article was great Bio. The reporter put a lot of useful information in it. And even managed to include something about your wife. And I agree with the others in that you will have a lot of toters this year. You might want to stock up on some more candy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, we have almost 2000 treat bags, but I am pretty sure that I need to get the stuff to make at least 500 more.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on the article. You sounded just fine. Yep, I bet you'll get more ToT's.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Way to go Bio! It's nice when all of your hard work gets appreciated that way. Congratulations, and you might want to think about picking up some more candy


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, i said the other day that I needed to recharge my "haunt batteries". This seems to have done just that. I've been sketching and researching all night, and I am very tempted to go to the shop right now and start on the base of a huge monument for 2014.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That was great Bio ... congrats.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Great article!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats Bio! It is a great article. I'm sure you will have the largest amount of TOT's you have ever had. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, congrats on making the newspaper! It was excellent, and I must also echo the others...might want to get some more candy!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats Bio!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. Recognition is always nice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I spoke to Mr. Kimber this afternoon, because I haven't been able to find a hard copy of the article, only digital copies. He said the reason I couldn't find a copy is because they are not running the article in the paper until Sunday's edition ON THE FRONT PAGE. I was floored.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You Rock


----------



## wakejumper (Oct 15, 2013)

great story, keep it up and they will come...


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice read. I like the fact that they mentioned your mother and wife, it helps to underscore that excessive Halloween decorating is not the by-product of some weird guy lunatic ravings- though that would add a bit a hot sauce to the whole set-up.

I cannot imagine 2000k kids. My wife and I give out king size candy at a buck a piece, but we only have to buy about $60 worth and we usually have about 20 candy bars left over. :jol: 

My only caveat to that is that last year was our first year of giving out top shelf candy and decorating with fog machines and light controllers. So maybe I should buy more this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, got my hard copy this morning. I made the front page above the fold! I am right under the banner with the name of the paper! That is so cool!

Pic:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! A celeb in our midst!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That is exciting. Great article and congrats Bio!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have the greatest smile. I'm so happy for the way things have turned out for you. Is your wife going to be able to get out and enjoy the night this year?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

@scareme: She said she's going to dress as the good witch and pass out candy. She's not really a big fan of scaring, anyway.


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats!
My neighbors keep saying my yard-haunt should be in the paper, as word-of-mouth has people driving out from other cities just to see it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it! Awesome stuff Bio!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats on the article. I'm a Correctional Officer also, for the Rhode Island D.O.C., and can confirm that this sort of thing is a big time stress reliever.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates from me too. Wonderfully done story. I think Halloween made some points here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the haunt and the article! I love the story and it was nice to have a positive side instead of the negative side of Halloween. Great Job!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone! I was glad to have a positive story about Halloween to be able to share. We had a great night, and we beat my projected numbers by almost 300.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats!!!! That is my dream, to have TONS of kids come to my first haunt! Make certain you post how many you have this year and let us know if you got as many as you thought you would!!!!!


----------

